# ET Phone Home: Belgium Sept 2014



## darbians (Jan 18, 2015)

Built in the 1950's and consisting of nearly 50 small parabolas it was made to observe the changes in solar activity
It seems to of been out of use for sometime but I think it is being maintained by enthusiasts and one large parabola is still in use.

I made two visits over the weekend once at night and once during the day. I hope you enjoy.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Thanks for looking peeps. A few more shots van be found at ET Phone Home.​


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 18, 2015)

That's different. Awesome shots, especially # 4 and # 6.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice shots, loving the silhouette and depth of field stuff.


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2015)

I love #6. Beautifully done.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Beautiful. Loving the night shots


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome shots
good work


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 18, 2015)

oh yes!!!!


----------



## darbians (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks so much peeps. Its good to see something different now and again.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunning silhouettes and night shots.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 18, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> That's different. Awesome shots, especially # 4 and # 6.



I totally agree with that


----------



## brickworx (Jan 19, 2015)

That's proper cool....nice work


----------



## freeclimb (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, some really stunning photos there. Good work!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow those night time shots are something else! Beautifully done! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## darbians (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys. I thought I was being original going at night. Only to find another group were there a few hours before me!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Haha^^ Amazing work man, really enjoyed this one!


----------



## darbians (Feb 3, 2015)

Sssshhh, they never sorted the white balance out though 

Thanks a lot J a t.


----------

